# Bicep Curls 21's



## Kickboxer (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,

Just started doing one set of these to finish off my arm routine.

What % of barbel curl weight should I be using for this exercise?

I used about 50 % which was quite easy but I was having a bit of trouble controlling the weight slowly, kept wanting to lift or lower the weight fully.

Regards

Nige.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i can durl about 50-60kg i think

don't curl that much really

;like joolz i only hit biceps a very small amount

on his advice

but i used tyo do 21's with about 20kg

and that got difficult toward sthe end

slow and strict is the way

stick wihth the weight you are at

maybe if it is to easy then put the weight up

but imo i would do it right after your last bicep excercise as a drop set and burn out

finish on that


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

40-50% is probably about right. I like 21s, they really give a good pump in the biceps.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

are you sure you can curl a barbell with 30k on each side, the really big guys at my gym would be struggling with that, your arms must be huge!!!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

ferrigno used 40k dumbells in pumping iron!! for seated curls


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

21's are funner with a partner. That way the partner can use his hand in front of you to help guage where the bar will go. Also some moral support while you are burning the biceps up is good too.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

are they the ones where you do 7 top half, 7 bottom half then 7 full reps.

Ive been calling them 30's. People at my gym are sadists, matrix training its called isnt it. Ive been doing that on the tricep pushdowns, which really hurt!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yep, matrixes is there proper name.

they work best on isolation movements

ie. bi curl

tri extensions

leg extensions

ham curls etc

they dont feel right on compounds


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Big Pete are you talking about the matrix theory by that fella in Aussie, Paul Haslam and another fella (Paul had a stunning wife who trained called Monica I think)... if so he pinched the idea from much earlier training methods called 21s...

Lou F trained in the gym I worked in a while back and he warmed up with the 50lb dumbbells for seated curls... then really got to work with the 75s or so and then told me he was just maintaining... F*** me... a big man well in shape...

Robin... mate 50-60kgs is pretty massive weight mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never thought to do 21's with extensions. Never get sore with those. Beings it is leg day today I guess I will try that out today. Maybe they will do some damage.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats the one. people i know down south call them matrixs. ive always known them as 21's 30's and 60's. those hurt!!!

Lou F eh? hes one big mofo! maintaining on 75's? sh_it thats ummmmm... WOW!!

6'5" and 280lb. never realised til a few months ago he was partially deaf.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lou is one tall mfer... couldnt beleive how much he dwarfed me... got a photo with me and him in our reception and hes head and shoulders above me and twice as wide... of course that was a few years ago (and a few pounds too...lol) but he is still massive no doubt about that... you wouldnt know he was partially deaf to talk to him... he is pretty funny and gives great talks... and advice..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

humility is a wonderful trait.

i hate it when people think they are to good to give info to you


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

what weight should you be using for 21s... a weight that has you screaming on the last few reps... if you're not it's too light


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thats th point of 21's so biker is correct!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

ive been doing 4 x tri-sets for biceps on light days and they really hurt!

15 reps preacher curls immediately followed by 15 reps incline curls and then 15 reps of hammer curls, wait for a minute and repeat another 3 times.


----------

